# Non venomous snakes that behave like venomous snakes?



## blued2012 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

I saw on another thread a user said Blood pythons behave like Gaboon vipers. I was wondering are there any other non venomous species of snake that behave like venomous snakes? 

Thanks 
Blued2012


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds crap too me.

The only difference between venomous and non-venomous is the way they dispatch their prey. Snakes that are ambush predators all seem to behave the same to me, as do the ones that are more proactive in hunting


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

blued2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw on another thread a user said Blood pythons behave like Gaboon vipers. I was wondering are there any other non venomous species of snake that behave like venomous snakes?
> 
> ...


There are plenty of "lay and wait" ambush species in the snake world. Trying to compare a python that has to seize, overpower, and slowly suffocate its prey to a viper that in a split second delivers a fatal bite is pointless and ridiculous.
There is nothing that likens the behaviour of the two species.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

ptyas and elaphe carinata will both chase you across a room ...... behave like venomous not really as they're not so much a tag and stand back but the former ptyas carinata has been known to chase keepers out of the snake room and they are RFV but its a relic there jaw would do more damage slicing through ligaments etc .... bare in mind these events tend to coem from WC examples like with anything non hot though u get it young it bites the snot out of you .... you don't end up in a 4x7 box and it eventually chills out ............. not summint you can really do with any hot


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

There isn't much point trying to compare non venomous with venomous reptiles in my opinion. Trying to gain experience with non venomous snakes to prepare yourself for keeping DWA listed species is no different to playing with toy cars with driving a real car. One cannot harm you and the other one can, but won't if driven correctly. It's quite simple really. If you want to keep listed snakes, then you should decide which species to keep, find out how to do it and organise yourself to make that possible. It won't really work with a grumpy corn snake of a bad tempered bearded dragon.


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

To be honest when comparing behaviour I'm more cautious when feeding my boa than the dwa snakes! That might sound stupid but all of my dwa are very docile whereas the boa strikes like crazy during feeding time (just because they are docile it doesn't mean i let my guard down). 

The other big difference I find when feeding is that when feeding my 40cm side winder rattle snakes (crotalus cerastes) i do so with 60cm long tweezers and keep my hand behind the glass doors so they physically cannot strike towards my hand whereas with non venomous I'll only use 15cm tweezers.

It would be very hard to compare species as each snake has its own personality.

Are you looking to keep DWA in the future? 

Ben


----------



## blued2012 (Jan 5, 2015)

alfiealbino said:


> To be honest when comparing behaviour I'm more cautious when feeding my boa than the dwa snakes! That might sound stupid but all of my dwa are very docile whereas the boa strikes like crazy during feeding time (just because they are docile it doesn't mean i let my guard down).
> 
> The other big difference I find when feeding is that when feeding my 40cm side winder rattle snakes (crotalus cerastes) i do so with 60cm long tweezers and keep my hand behind the glass doors so they physically cannot strike towards my hand whereas with non venomous I'll only use 15cm tweezers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response I am looking to keep dwa in the future but that won't be for a few years. In the future I will do a dwa handling course to help me learn to keep dwa safely. Are there any you would recommend?


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Where in the country are you?


----------



## blued2012 (Jan 5, 2015)

alfiealbino said:


> Where in the country are you?


I am in south east England


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Me too, i am in Kent near Maidstone. 

How about yourself?


----------



## Venomhunter98 (Sep 3, 2015)

It really depends on what DWA species you want to keep, i've had some beauty rat's that behave a bit like mamba's (only a less quick strike.)
There are also not really good starter "Hots" because if you want to keep front fanged, then you can't make mistakes.
A friend of mine started with a Boiga dendrophila (mangrove snake) it has a venom that may cause tissue damage but is rear fanged.
You could also start off with a Aspidelaps lubricus, (coral cobra) they have a not so very potent venom, are front fanged but are generally pretty laid back in my experience.
I also suggest doing some study on the species it's venom, if you've got any questions about venom, Protocols etc. you can contact me via the FB page of my venom project.http://facebook.com/NDfrisianvenomresearch


----------

